# Lake Placid, NY ILBBQF



## oompappy (Jun 27, 2007)

The Lake Placid BBQ Competition is this weekend   
http://ilbbqf.com/
If your goin', Stop by Team Oompappy and say hello  8)


----------



## wittdog (Jun 28, 2007)

Good luck pappy...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 28, 2007)

Give them what for Pappy.  Good luck and spread the BBQ Central word.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 28, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Take plenty of pics Pappy  
Good luck!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 28, 2007)

Go for the gusto.


----------



## oompappy (Jul 4, 2007)

Had a great time at Lake Placid! A very well run contest and a beautiful 
location. 36 teams competed this year which was up 20 from 2006. 
I didn't win any of the cash but got a 1st place medal  for chicken in 
the freestyle grilling event. The 15th in strip steak brought us to 7th 
overall in freestyle.
In the KCBS categories we placed 24th overall, 7th in chicken, 33rd in 
ribs, 24th in pork and 14th in brisket.
Many folks I talked to said it was a "tough field" with alot of the top 
New England teams and after reviewing  the score sheets I'd say that was 
accurate.

Here are some pics of the event...
(click to enlarge)


----------



## oompappy (Jul 4, 2007)

Here are my turn-in pics. 
Didn't get a pic of the 1st place freestyle chicken as
we were running late building the box and had less than 
1 minute to get it to the judges

Grilling freestyle strip steak, 15th place...
Got low scores on appearance, have a feeling taters may 
have rolled. (little Benedict Arnolds)




KCBS chicken, 7th place...




KCBS ribs, 33rd place...
Taste & tenderness scored low here, not sure why,
thought they were pretty good.




KCBS pork, 24th place...




KCBS brisket, 14th place...


----------



## wittdog (Jul 4, 2007)

Looks good to me...Nice job pappy.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow Pappy, you put that camera to use.  Thanks for the pics.  That chicken looks fantastic.  Congrats on a 7th place in that.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 4, 2007)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing them!
Free style strip steak? That's a new one.
Congrats on the finishes and the medal


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 4, 2007)

Great job, thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks a bunch for the pics.   

Great looking boxes.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice job pappy.  Chicken looked good.  How were your appearance scores?


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 16, 2007)

wow your boxes look amazing. Especially to me your pork looks incredibly appetizing. 

Well done!


----------

